# Water in trunk



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a bad seal. Have someone spray down the trunk area with a hose while you check it from inside with a flashlight for leaks.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

audiobahnman said:


> ok not sure what to think about this.... but when i fold the seats down and pull up the carpet there is water..
> 
> im not sure if the metal is just sweating and causing it or what
> 
> im in the hills so the temperature swings wildly from night to day


What year of Cruze? There was a TSB or recall for early '11s for improper sealant around the taillight area.


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

hmm i have a 2011 i have had the tail lights off and didnt notice anything
i will have to check that area though thanks


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

audiobahnman said:


> hmm i have a 2011 i have had the tail lights off and didnt notice anything
> i will have to check that area though thanks


The problem was due to not enough sealant being applied at the assembly plant between two body panels around the right taillight area.
#10376..........Water leak at right taillamp


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

check the decklid tailight seals for damage...also see if theres a washer(spacer) on any of the studs...its not supposed to be there


----------

